# Grease



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you think there is much difference in grease quality?

I was looking at a guys machine with 12,000 hours on it. a very tight machine. It feels like new. He greases the bucket pins every day and the entire machine every other day. A 1998 JD 200. He has never touched the pins or bushings. 

He uses Texas Refinery 5% moly grease. Anyone have experience with this line of grease


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

he sounds like he's very systematic in his lube cycle. we try to grease daily, sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't. we use cenex's best grease, our 544g we just stuck 1400.00 worth of pins/bushings in it with 10k hrs on it, our 690e, 1800.00 worth of pins/bushings with 7k hrs on it. i'm always open to a better product, will check his out, see if i can buy locally.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

TRC is the best. http://www.texasrefinery.com/ I've been using them pretty much exclusively for 30+ yrs., no complaints. Heck to get off of your hands but most good lubes should be.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Tex refinery....bought some tire seal for my backhoe years ago, pretty much forgot about them. I will check out the link, we sometimes have trouble finding good lube. 

Some of the stuff I have seen recently was not worth putting on the kid's bike chain, let alone a piece of equipment. :sad:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I've heard good things about the Caterpillar Desert Gold grease.

http://www.cat.com/cda/components/securedFile/displaySecuredFileServletJSP?fileId=11706&languageId=7


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cat grease is way over priced. It is almost $6 per tube. We use Kendall ToughTac with 3% Moly. I try to grease the entire machine every 8 hrs. If we are working in rock, I will do it around every 4 hrs.

BTW......you need a grease that contains Moly.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The Texas Refinery grease is very sticky. Much more than the Mobil MX that we use. We pay $2.50? a tube for the Mobil. I was quoted $5.16 for the TRC.

I'm curious to what we actually paid for just grease last year. What will make it worth purchasing the TRC?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

We use Panolin ( panolin.com ) grease. It costs a small fortune, about $12 a tube but is fully biodegradable. I'm really not very confident in how stcky it is. When I was putting our power tilt on and smearing the grease on the pins with my fingers it was easy to get off my hands in coparison to regular grease. But the trade off is hopfully it will give us an edge for the water work we want to bid on this spring. It's 100% safe and fish can actually eat it with no harm done. Does anyone else use biogrease? If so what kind and how do you like it?


----------



## Cavalo (Feb 27, 2008)

I find that greases that have Moly in them are alot better for not getting pounded out of pins, they last through water and dirt. I am using Lubriplate (I was using#1242, but have switched to the moly type and dont know the number) and this seems to be the best for me, I have tried lots of other types, from really expensive to cheap, and settled on this. It also can be used in cold weather where some of the greases will not flow in cold temps due to the thickness. Lubriplate with the moly is around 6.50 a tube..


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

moly grease imo is a heck of a lot better than the other stuff. It is more expensive, but it does seem to handle the heat a lot better. When it bakes on the paint of a machine though....sure is tough to get off!


----------

